# KOLKATA | Sri Avani | 97m | 26 fl | U/C



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Lifestyle redefined in this luxury condominium tower, located in the posh neighborhood of Ballygunge.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Location*: 60, Ballygunge Circular Road
*Height*: 97m
*Floors*: 2B+G+25
*Category*: Residential Condominium
*Developer*: Avani Group
*Architects*: 
Frank Williams & Associates
Amber Creations
*Launched*: March 2011
*Status*: Under Construction. Estimated completion end 2013.

*Project Details*
Sri Avani would give you the privacy of a villa, the lifestyle of a plush resort and the advantage of having like minded neighbours. With the best of comfort and amenities, the living experience here would be a class apart. Built up area is 2,07,000 sq ft with apartments & duplex.

*Facilities*

A/C Hall
A/C Gymnasium
Personal Home Theater
Water Purification plant
Swimming pool
Tennis court in the lawn
Inter-com facility and Color Video door phone
Air-conditioned furnished sitting lounge at Ground Floor Lobby
Generator 100% lighting and Power Back up
All typical lobbies will be Air-conditioned & similarly decorated
Separate Visitor Parking


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Official Website: Sri Avani

Render


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Updates*

Status as on 15.12.2012


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

It is nearly Topping Out.


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

I figure this is the map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=2011&lat=22.5290360000&lng=88.3570860000&z=18&t=h


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

^^
Yes it is.


----------

